# Email ändert Internetseite



## Tobias Köhler (7. Mai 2008)

Guten Abend 
Eine Bekannte von mir hat ein Problem, welches ich genauso beschreibe wie sie mir  : Sie ist bei neu.de aktiv. Vor kurzer Zeit hat sie eine Email bekommen, in der Singles gezeigt wurden. Als sie einen dieser angeklickt hat, wurde eine Verbindung zu neu.de aufgebaut. Allerdings: war diese nicht mehr erreichbar. Stattdessen kam indom.com und bei aktualisieren "domain not found". Bis hierhin ja nicht weiter schlimm. Einfach falsch verlinkt oder so.
ABER: Nachdem sie die Seite eingegeben hat, kam sie immer noch nicht zurück auf neu.de...
Seit der Email kommt immer indom.com und nach aktualisieren eine fehlerhafte Seite. 
Meine Vorschläge waren temporäre Dateien, Browserverlauf etc löschen. Nix gebracht. Auch der Umstieg auf Firefox brachte nix. Im Netz lässt sich hierzu nix finden. Hat jemand eine Idee, was man noch versuchen könnte? Bin ratlos


----------



## LOK (8. Mai 2008)

Wie sieht's denn mit 'nem kompletten Virenscan und einem Durchlauf von Spybot Search & Destroy aus?
Gibt es da irgendwelche Ergebnisse?

Hatte die Mail vielleicht doch irgendeinen Anhang der ausgeführt wurde?
Gibt es die Mail noch, sodass man sehen kann wohin der Link wirklich ging?

Lg
LOK


----------

